# Umbee Growth Rate



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

My friend and I recently found an Umbee for sale at 3" at our local fish store. They said that they never had Umbee in the store before over the past ~10 years and 2 of the 3 were already sold. We are in the process of setting up his 125 for it to grow out in, knowing that it will outgrow a 125 sooner or later by itself.

I was just wondering what the growth rate for these fish are... How long will it be ok in the 125 given that it's a male (~24" max), which we found out is very difficult to acquire.

Any other pointers that's good to know about these bruisers is greatly appreciated as well.

I'll also keep track of it's growth and document this for everyone, especially when the 125 is up and running, which I may also document.

Thanks in advance,

- H


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

This is not a fish that I have kept, but I do know they grow very fast - they double their size in 4 months time. So, 4 months from now, you can expect him to be 6 inches.

I also know that they have a tendency to consider everything within their sight range as their 'territory', which causes them to charge and ram the glass at anything moving in the room. Lots of attitude, and going to need lots of room.

Beautiful fish as adults...Not sure I would want to devote a whole 250 G tank to him/her. It's almost impossible to introduce a mate - they don't cope well with others of their own kind, and with the aggression level of an adult, you wouldn't be able to keep anything else with it either.

Best of luck! And post pics!


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

Sorry for the delay, I forgot to update this thread a month ago so, below is the update that some of you may have been waiting for.

This picture is from when my buddy first bought the Umbee. Blue speckling is already present here although the phone camera doesnt pick it up.









These two pictures are more recent, a month or so later... He also went from a 30gal to a 125gal in this timeframe.


















I will continue to update as time passes.

- H


----------

